# Rayovac 6aa spotlight



## TwiceFuzed (Oct 4, 2018)

I’m looking at buying a Rayovac DIYSP6AA-BA 670 Lumen spotlight. It is advertised as “virtually indestructible” and is supposed to run for 8hrs on high. There is an older 500 lumen version but I think for a few dollars more I’d be better off with the newer and brighter light? 
Does anyone have the 670 Lumen version? Can you use nimh rechargeable batteries in it? I read a review on Amazon that the 500 Lumen version wouldn’t take rechargeable batteries due to the positive terminal of the rechargeable being ever so slightly larger than one on an alkaline battery. I couldn’t find many reviews or much information on the 670 lumen version. 

If any of you have one of these or even the older 500 lumen version, how does it throw compared to say a 12volt 1 million candlepower halogen spotlight. For example, I have a rechargeable Brinkmann q-beam Maxmillion III currently, but buy it’s only lasts 20 minutes or so on a full charge, it’s halogen (I think) and uses a sealed lead acid battery. It’s bright and still works ok for use in the truck or on a side by side if you have a 12V plug, but isn’t very convenient or portable. 

I have also looked at the Hyper Tough 500 Lumen spotlights that Walmart has, for less than $15 it looks like it may be a decent light, but it does take 3 C batteries, which is something that I don’t typically have laying around. Does anyone here have it or have an opinion on it? 

If anybody has any other suggestions for a good and reasonably affordable spotlight, let me know. I prefer something with replaceable batteries rather than a lithium rechargeable type spotlight.


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Nov 26, 2018)

Thread Revival;
I ordered the 670 lumen version while eBay had a15% off coupon last week. I haven’t received it yet.


----------



## louieatienza (Nov 26, 2018)

I played with one at Home Depot today... As bright as that place is lit up I was able to shine a nice spot at the back wall, which was a good 100ft away, even on low, so it can't be too bad for the money. I think the undercover "loss prevention" people started roaming around me as I was testing it LOL...


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Dec 2, 2018)

I got my spotlight yesterday and played with it some last night. It’s a pretty impressive light for the money. It’s not as bright as some of the halogen lights I’ve had over the years, but it is by far the farthest throwing alkaline battery powered light that I have. It’s hard to believe that 6 AA batteries can produce that much light. 
Don’t get me wrong, my brinkmann 12v halogen light puts it to shame, but it’ll only last about 20 minutes on its SLA battery and it’s bulky and heavy. You can plug it in and use it on a vehicles 12V outlet, but I often need good light outside of my vehicle and the halogen just doesn’t cut it there. The halogen light is a dedicated truck light for sure. 

All in all I am pleased with this light and would buy it again. The output is better than I expected for a light this size. While the light output from 6 AA batteries is impressive, I can’t speak for runtimes yet. If it gets anywhere close to the advertised runtime I’ll be impressed. I did install some Amazon Basics (made in Japan, they look just like my eneloops) nimh batteries in it and it ran flawlessly on them. Once I use up the alkalines that it came with it will be running on those exclusively.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 13, 2018)

What is the color temperature of the 670 lumen model like?


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Dec 16, 2018)

ampdude said:


> What is the color temperature of the 670 lumen model like?



It’s cool white I think. It’s a good color, in my opinion. It’s more on the white side with just a touch of yellow.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2018)

Any issues encountered with this light? It looks very interesting.


----------



## louieatienza (Dec 21, 2018)

I ended up getting one to for the heck of it. Fun light. Very interesting battery system... Also modding would be tough as it appears in their production of an "unbreakable" spotlight it appears the LED and driver are both potted into the reflector assembly. Which is a really cool reflector, literally, as it has integral heatsink fins. Going to be tough to get a White Flat in there, but the battery compartment has a lot of potential room...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 22, 2018)

I wonder if 6AA Eneloops would make a difference in output?

Bill


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Dec 22, 2018)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I wonder if 6AA Eneloops would make a difference in output?
> 
> Bill



I have Amazon basics (rewrapped eneloops) in mine now, the output looks about the same to me as a fresh set of alkaline batteries. I noticed the light beginning to get dimmer on the alkaline batteries that it came with, so I threw my rechargeables in it. 
It appears to be about the same brightness on eneloops as fresh alkaline batteries. The batteries that the light shipped with were starting to get noticeably dimmer on high when I removed them from the light, they had a resting voltage of ~1.3 volts.


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Dec 22, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> Any issues encountered with this light? It looks very interesting.



Mine has worked flawlessly so far, but I’ve only had it for about 3 weeks. The lock switch for the trigger feels cheap but functions fine. I just changed the batteries for the first time after 3 weeks of varying amounts of daily usage. It’s hard to say how much time it has actually been used, but for the amount of light it produces I am very impressed with the battery life. The batteries I changed out were far from dead but were obviously losing their edge, especially on high. I installed a set of nimh rechargeable batteries and put the batteries that I removed from the light in my truck for an emergency set. I would definitely buy this light again, provided that it continues to function as expected. I’m thinking about getting my dad one of these as well, he used mine the other day and commented on what a cool light it was.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey thanks. I really appreciate the reply.


----------

